# The Jason Bourne Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack and Universal Studios are pleased to announce a new Giveaway Contest for one Blu-ray copy of the blockbuster hit Jason Bourne! The film (showcasing a 2.40:1 aspect ratio and DTS:X sound) follows the next chapter of the Jason Bourne saga. It features the return of Matt Damon and director Paul Greengrass, as Jason Bourne continues to do damage as the CIA’s most deadly undercover operative!*

*Entry qualification is plain and simple:* 
If you're a member of Home Theater Shack (must be member as of *November 15, 2016*) and live in the Continental U.S, then simply type "IN" (below) and you're entered! If you do not live within the Continental U.S., you can still enter (but must provide a valid U.S. address or pay for a U.S.-based forwarding service).

The contest runs from November 22, 2016 through 8AM EST December 6, 2016 (drawing and winner announcement will take place on December 6, 2016). Winner of this Giveaway is not eligible to win the Lionsgate Digital Bundle Giveaway. Rules and Regulations are subject to change without notification.

Click *here* to discuss this Giveaway!

Thanks everyone and thanks for hanging around on HTS! :wink2:


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

In

I recently bought the Blu Ray combo pack with the first 4 movies that just happened to have a slot in the case for Jason Bourne when it came out. Coincidence?


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

IN


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

IN


----------



## jimk92057 (May 19, 2010)

IN
Yes, I'll take it!


----------



## dragoncreator (Jan 4, 2013)

IN


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

IN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

IN


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

IN. Thanks Todd!


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

*In*

Maybe, if I make "In" BIG, *BOLD* and *BRIGHT, *I might get picked


.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

In


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

In


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

IN


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

IN

Come on guys, you can't play if you don't enter!!!


----------

